
Thorough description of a negative experience interviewing at Palantir - seibelj
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/50csfd/long_rant_about_drawnout_negative_interview/
======
kafkaesq
_A few days later I got a 2-minute rejection call, in which the recruiter said
simply that the Skype interviewer did not feel that my technical skills were
good enough._

So they're being fair and giving it to the candidate straight. Which is
actually quite laudable (considering how many companies never go anywhere
close to providing meaningful feedback after interviews).

 _The Skype interview was all talk and involved no coding whatsoever--how can
the interviewer gauge my technical skills with such an interview?_

Actually you can gauge quite a lot about someone without delving into code at
all. In fact, minute-for-minute it's often vastly more effective. So for these
purposes, that was probably an excellent question to ask.

 _I had 5 other evaluative interviews that were ALL stated to have been "very
positive," after multiple rounds._

OTOH this (along all the other back-and-forth) is pretty clear indication that
the recruiters were lying to you at that particular stage. Obviously the
feedback wasn't "very positive", more likely it was "mixed" \-- but the
recruiters, being recruiters, felt they had to lie to you to keep you in the
funnel. Otherwise they wouldn't, you know, make their numbers.

 _Their reputation for having tough interview problems is totally overrated at
this point._

Sounds like they've wisened up, and realized that asking gratuitously "tough"
(read: hit-or-miss) technical questions just isn't very useful as a filtering
technique.

